# Window (Monroney) sticker on ED



## rocketman48 (Jul 14, 2012)

I have researched this and can't find the answer. Do cars delivered for ED have the window price sticker required on all US cars, showing the MSRP, EPA fuel economy, etc.? If so, are the prices listed the US MSRP or the ED MSRP?


----------



## briano72 (Sep 1, 2006)

Got my window sticker on re-delivery at the delete. US list price if I recall correctly

Brian


----------



## briano72 (Sep 1, 2006)

At the dealer not delete 
Sorry


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

It will be in the trunk at the dealer.


----------



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

Ed Msrp not us is shown


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Kar Don said:


> ED MSRP, not US is shown


Yes ^^^^


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

Kar Don said:


> Ed Msrp not us is shown


-1 US Delivery prices shown.:thumbdwn:


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

The window sticker is _supposed to_ reflect the European Delivery MSRP. There is always the possibility of an error....


----------



## Mbbrewer (Jun 20, 2010)

M FUNF said:


> -1 US Delivery prices shown.:thumbdwn:


My car had the ED MSRP when I took redelivery in December.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

I just checked the Maroney stickers from my 2011 335d & 550i and compared them to bmwconfig's pricing. Both of them show European Delivery pricing.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Zeichen311 said:


> The window sticker is _supposed to_ reflect the European Delivery MSRP. There is always the possibility of an error....


Correct, but I've had one BMW ED that had US MSRP sticker. ?? Your dealer can order (print?) a duplicate Monroney and may have the ability to specify ED MSRP or US Delivery MSRP. We probably need an experienced ED dealer to weigh in and advise the particulars.

My last three ED's (2011 & 2102) all had ED MSRP on the window stickers, as well as my last name printed on the sticker as Tourist Delivery.

dk


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

dunderhi said:


> I just checked the Maroney stickers ....





dkreidel said:


> Your dealer can order (print?) a duplicate Maroney ....


FWIW: Monroney. 


> My last three ED's (2011 & 2102) all had ED MSRP on the window stickers, as well as *my last name printed on the sticker as Tourist Delivery.*


Nice! I wonder if that's a recent addition? I don't recall that being on my sticker but could easily have missed it. Sounds like an excuse to open the files and reminisce. :thumbup:


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

dkreidel said:


> My last three ED's (2011 & 2102) all had ED MSRP on the window stickers, as well as my last name printed on the sticker as Tourist Delivery.
> 
> dk


I recall that being the case in 2003. I received 2 stickers at the dealer, FWIW.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

My name is on the sticker from 2009. N4S


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

Fun (not really) fact - even if your sticker shows ED MSRP, states that calculate vehicle tax (VA, CA, AZ, etc, not sales tax) still base it on US MSRP.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Gig103 said:


> Fun (not really) fact - even if your sticker shows ED MSRP, states that calculate vehicle tax (VA, CA, AZ, etc, not sales tax) still base it on US MSRP.


Yes, and residual value if leasing too.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

Gig103 said:


> Fun (not really) fact - even if your sticker shows ED MSRP, states that calculate vehicle tax (VA, CA, AZ, etc, not sales tax) still base it on US MSRP.


They base it on MSRP and not the actual sales price? Does work the same way for buying appliances or goceries in those states?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Back in the day, the Monroney label on ED cars always reflected US delivery pricing. At some point while I was away from the business, they changed, and nowadays they all reflect Euro Delivery pricing.

In CA taxes are always based on selling price, not MSRP.

Hope this helps clarify...


----------



## FrankAZ (Feb 19, 2009)

My 2009 Monroney shows US MSRP pricing for the vehicle and all options, but also includes my additional European Insurance cost (60 days, $482), my surname, and TOURIST DELIVERY. I found it lightly glued/tacked to a rear window at redelivery just as it would have been with a regular on-the-lot new vehicle.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

I seem to remember from the Bimmerfest VDC Tour in November 2011 that Monroney stickers were printed at the VDC. Did I remember that correctly?


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

FrankAZ said:


> My 2009 Monroney shows US MSRP pricing for the vehicle and all options, but also includes my additional European Insurance cost (60 days, $482), my surname, and TOURIST DELIVERY. I found it lightly glued/tacked to a rear window at redelivery just as it would have been with a regular on-the-lot new vehicle.


+1 Same here only difference was the insurance, $274-- 30 days This was in May 2012
cheers
vern


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

SD Z4MR said:


> I seem to remember from the Bimmerfest VDC Tour in November 2011 that Monroney stickers were printed at the VDC. Did I remember that correctly?


Yep, it is one of the last things done prior to release to carrier (trucking).


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

The correct complete answer is BMW will be ED MSRP for Ed eligible cars MB wil be US MSRP as that is the basis of their ED delivery pricing. My 06 M5 was US MSRP as it was not available through the normal ED program when I got it.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

M FUNF said:


> The correct complete answer is BMW will be ED MSRP for Ed eligible cars MB wil be US MSRP as that is the basis of their ED delivery pricing. My 06 M5 was US MSRP as it was not available through the normal ED program when I got it.


Sorry, that is not the case. True, M5 are not available for ED pricing (any M model for that matter) or from the ED pool of vehicles outside of regular
dealer allocation. That's not to say that if a dealer like me wants to burn an allocation to provide ED pricing to one of my customers that I cannot.
In fact we do. Often, when supply permits. There are plenty of M5 buyers and M3 buyers getting ED pricing as we speak. Sorry you did not...


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

Jon Shafer said:


> Sorry, that is not the case. True, M5 are not available for ED pricing (any M model for that matter) or from the ED pool of vehicles outside of regular
> dealer allocation. That's not to say that if a dealer like me wants to burn an allocation to provide ED pricing to one of my customers that I cannot.
> In fact we do. Often, when supply permits. There are plenty of M5 buyers and M3 buyers getting ED pricing as we speak. Sorry you did not...


Jon, I know you were off the forum for a while (and this was discussed while you were gone) but you did not see that the M5 was a 2006 which I took delivery of by ED at the old Frieman Center. It was before the E60 M5 was available for ED. If memory serves me right M cars were not available for ED pricing until late 2007 or early 2008. I did another ED on a 2008 M3 in Sept. of 2007 just before the ED pricing became available. I got my M5 even though my dealer had already sold his allotment of one M5. BMWNA gave me one out of their allocation. It was an ED delivery but the price was based on US pricing. I did get a very good reduction off MSRP while fools in the US were still paying a "dealer premium" to get cars. I have no complaints about the price I paid, and the car gave me well over 100k of great service. It has since been replaced by the C63 Coupe which is a far more engaging car to drive everyday. The M5 was a great highway cruiser and a joy on the track. It just lacked that instant torque needed on the highway without having to downshift when you needed maximum acceleration.


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

dunderhi said:


> They base it on MSRP and not the actual sales price? Does work the same way for buying appliances or goceries in those states?


The tax I'm talking about is different from sales tax. At purchase time we pay sales tax on the actual sales price. But our registration and plate fees includes an additional tax based on the MSRP of the car and its age. For more info than you probably need, here's the link


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

M FUNF said:


> Jon, I know you were off the forum for a while (and this was discussed while you were gone) but you did not see that the M5 was a 2006 which I took delivery of by ED at the old Frieman Center. It was before the E60 M5 was available for ED. If memory serves me right M cars were not available for ED pricing until late 2007 or early 2008. I did another ED on a 2008 M3 in Sept. of 2007 just before the ED pricing became available. I got my M5 even though my dealer had already sold his allotment of one M5. BMWNA gave me one out of their allocation. It was an ED delivery but the price was based on US pricing. I did get a very good reduction off MSRP while fools in the US were still paying a "dealer premium" to get cars. I have no complaints about the price I paid, and the car gave me well over 100k of great service. It has since been replaced by the C63 Coupe which is a far more engaging car to drive everyday. The M5 was a great highway cruiser and a joy on the track. It just lacked that instant torque needed on the highway without having to downshift when you needed maximum acceleration.


You are correct (I suspected so after I posted). It was during my absence that policies changed. The crazy part was before the launch of the new M5 when they went back and forth at least 3 times in May/June/July as to whether M5 could get ED pricing. Finally the decided we could, and we (Adrian and I) sold so many that dealers complained and BMW took them off the table as well as the M3. The sad part is now things have cooled off, and they should be like any other model for ED. But they still must come from allocation.


----------

